# Training partner in Derby?



## Tombutler33 (Aug 10, 2012)

New to this site and thought I would see if anyone from the Derby area is on here.

Im 18 and been training on and off for 2 years, since turning 18 a lot of my mates have lost interest in training and would much rather go out drinking.

I'm still motivated to train and keep making gains! Problem is I have no training partner/spotter now.

I've been training at David Lloyds in Derby for the last two years, but have decided that I want to get more serious with my training, sorting nutrition out, bigger gains etc.. So have been looking at moving gyms to a more 'spit and sawdust' kind of gym, where people are as motivated as me and also want to make big gains, from looking on here I have seen good reviews about Atlanta Gym in Derby and I'm thinking about going there for a few sessions to see what its like.

Is there anyone on here that trains at Atlanta Gym or anywhere else in Derby that would be willing to help me out, help me train and point me in the right direction?

When it comes to my training I'm very motivated and just want to make the best gains I can and would be good to have someone to train with.

Any help or advice will be appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Welcome mate.

David Lloyds is a bloody rip off! lol Never heard of atlanta gym. I'm at virgin and has everything you want for a reasonable price. All gyms in Derby do free trial passes so i'd say go round them all, virgin, fitness first, LA fitness, atlanta etc and pick which one you think is best and for the best price. I will add Fitness First is utter [email protected] But for £20 a month i guess thats what you get! As for a training partner, just ask people to spot you in the gym when needed. Most people wont mind. And once you get talking to people in the gym you may find someone to train with. Other than that, just keep reminding your mates of how fat they look till they go 

Also plenty of useful info on here about training, diet etc.

Anyway all the best with your goals! :thumbup1:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## beeferberg (Jan 4, 2012)

i train at jjb now dw sports very good value for money if you train off peak.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Fitness first is closing at the end of the month I think...

A couple of guys at work train at jjb/dw, there happy but they admit it does get very busy early evening.

I work in Derby but live/train 20 mins out of town.

If your looking for a city centre gym have a ride round them all and get some free pass's, try them for your self :thumbup1:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Didnt know fitness first was closing down. But then again it doesnt surprise me!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't know if you can travel or not,but I live in Long Eaton and there is a proper bodybuilders gym here called L.E Gym.

I'll be honest,never used it,have a mate that occasionally does but some of the guys that come out of there are fvcking massive so might be worth a quick drive down. You can pay on the door for individual days or a monthly fee but not sure what that is.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

J H said:


> Welcome mate.
> 
> David Lloyds is a bloody rip off! lol Never heard of atlanta gym. I'm at virgin and has everything you want for a reasonable price. All gyms in Derby do free trial passes so i'd say go round them all, virgin, fitness first, LA fitness, atlanta etc and pick which one you think is best and for the best price. I will add Fitness First is utter [email protected] But for £20 a month i guess thats what you get! As for a training partner, just ask people to spot you in the gym when needed. Most people wont mind. And once you get talking to people in the gym you may find someone to train with. Other than that, just keep reminding your mates of how fat they look till they go


I'm at Virgin too, what time do you usually train? I'm usually there early mornings


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Fieryfilly said:


> I'm at Virgin too, what time do you usually train? I'm usually there early mornings


Havnt trained at Virgin for a few months now as i'm back at Uni doing my final year. Stuck at a crappy Nuffield Health for the next few months!

Used to go late in the evenings to try and avoid the busy times.


----------

